

What Would You Ask the IE9 Team if you had the Chance? - reybango
http://blog.reybango.com/2010/05/13/what-would-you-ask-the-ie9-team-if-you-had-the-chance/

======
gr366
I would ask: Why don't you embed WebKit or Gecko and save us all a _ton_ of
time?

~~~
barredo
I think the answer is pretty simple: Back compatibility!

~~~
glhaynes
Why not an open source engine for modern pages and the old engine for
Compatibility Mode?

------
jm4
Why bother anymore? The browser is a legacy of trash. It's been broken for so
long and to point where developers have come to rely on its brokenness. Fixing
it will inflict so much more pain on developers that we are in a situation
where a legitimate debate could be had over whether it's even the right thing
to do. They have some of the best programming minds in the world over there,
but when they're at such a severe disadvantage with that minefield of an
application how can they be expected to deliver anything more than the
embarrassment that IE has been over the past several years? Has there been any
substantial discussion about starting over?

~~~
reybango
Thanks for the reply. Before joining MS in March, I was building web apps just
like most of the commenters here and I'd like to try to get feedback to the IE
team if I can to make that app development easier.

The IE9 Platform Preview 2 has gotten positive reviews and it seems like the
team is listening so I think it makes sense to keep talking and asking.

------
Kilimanjaro
Are you going to support websockets, canvas, SVG, audio and video tags, local
storage, css3 shadows, transitions, etc, etc, etc, etc?

All of them in less than a year?

No questions asked? No catchs? No booby traps?

If not, don't waste my time, I've had enough broken promises from you already.

------
scrame
What browser do you use at home?

------
terrapinbear
Why won't you give us spell checking?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
That used to be my favorite example of how Microsoft was scared of the web and
how that directly hurt their customers. I'd lost track years ago and I can't
believe this still isn't fixed.

For reference, it was 2003 when this feature was added to Mozilla.

~~~
cpach
Do people really use that? That's the first thing I disable in a fresh Firefox
install :)

~~~
CWIZO
English is not my native language, and I use the spell-checker all the time.

------
CWIZO
It would be absolutely lovely if you would force-install IE9 alongside lower
versions, and use IE9's rendering engine from lower versions if a special meta
tag would be present in the webpage. That way you get all the backwards
compatibility anybody will ever want, and we can finally forget about
IE6&7(&8). Cheers!

------
zmmmmm
Why can't you make IE9 run on XP when it seems quite easy for every other
browser to manage that?

------
freetard
If you're not going to adopt webkit or make trident open source, can you at
least make it easy to run it on mac and linux without downloading insane
amounts data of VMs.

------
pixelbath
I already do have the chance. They have a blog and everything:
<http://blogs.msdn.com/ie/>

------
protomyth
Why don't you release a version of IE6 for those businesses with internal apps
and way behind website, and release a new browser that has new branding and be
as compliant as you can be? This all-things-to-all-people approach seems a
waste.

------
pohl
Will you comply with section 4.8.11 of the HTML5 spec?

Will you support WAI-ARIA?

------
InclinedPlane
Does it hurt when I punch you?

(Sorry, they're good guys I'm sure, couldn't resist.)

------
wookiehangover
Can you bring back Clippy?

